# Has anyone worked for TCN, The Coding Network?



## lsmft (Mar 8, 2014)

I saw TCN mentioned in other forums. They look like a very professional organization. I would like to know if anyone has remote coded for them and how has your experience been? 

Thanks!


----------



## twizzle (Mar 8, 2014)

Mixed reviews I think.

I applied to them once but they didn't even have the courtesy to reply (although that seems to be common for most companies in my experience), so that was the end of it for me.

Others have had positive experiences, and they have been around a long time so there must be some good somewhere in the company.


----------



## lsmft (Mar 9, 2014)

*the coding network*

That's what I notice from the posts, mixed reviews. I did an inquiry and eventually got a response, asked another question and got a terse reply! I am debating whether or not to supply the information they are requesting. I could be wrong but they don't seem very personable nor accommodating. Not a judgment, just an observation.


----------



## twizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

lsmft said:


> That's what I notice from the posts, mixed reviews. I did an inquiry and eventually got a response, asked another question and got a terse reply! I am debating whether or not to supply the information they are requesting. I could be wrong but they don't seem very personable nor accommodating. Not a judgment, just an observation.


My thoughts exactly. There are better companies out there. Do your research.


----------



## cordelia (Mar 10, 2014)

I took a test for them a couple years back, the notes were illegible, the code choices were out of date, etc. 

I just felt that if their test was a representation of how their company is run...no wonder they are always hiring.

Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## lsmft (Mar 14, 2014)

*Thanks to everyone*

I apprecite the honest responses. I can always count on this forum to share sound and professional advice.

Our area cannot get cable internet (rural) and high speed satellies is the only way. No employer will consider that connection...so I guess I am out of luck unfortunately. There are so many good remote jobs out ther.


----------



## Debra (Mar 21, 2014)

I have worked for TCN for almost 3 years, and have not had any problems with them.  Depending upon your specialty, you may not have "steady" work, however you do get to choose if you take on a client or not.  In my experience, I cannot complain and found those that I work for and with, very helpful.  I would recommend them!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Mar 24, 2014)

Debra said:


> I have worked for TCN for almost 3 years, and have not had any problems with them.  Depending upon your specialty, you may not have "steady" work, however you do get to choose if you take on a client or not.  In my experience, I cannot complain and found those that I work for and with, very helpful.  I would recommend them!



Debra,
 What type of coding do they hire coders for? Is it all auditing for different specialtys or do they actually have coders who code operative reports etc?


----------



## Debra (Apr 22, 2014)

They hire for many different specialties.  From my current experience, I am coding/auditing from the op notes.


----------



## Debra (Apr 22, 2014)

Theresa,

They try to place you in your preferred speciality if you are hired.  So, if you have more experience in E/M versus Radiology (etc...), they would match you with a client that has those needs.

Sorry for such a late response!!!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Apr 23, 2014)

Debra said:


> Theresa,
> 
> They try to place you in your preferred speciality if you are hired.  So, if you have more experience in E/M versus Radiology (etc...), they would match you with a client that has those needs.
> 
> Sorry for such a late response!!!



Debra,
 thank you. Even for the late response.  I appreciate it.


----------



## melissa.reed22 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Question for Debra*

I have taken the test for TCN, and I'm waiting for their response. When you said the work wasn't always steady, will you please clarify? I don't want to leave my current job if I could not count on having a somewhat stable monthly income. Thanks,

Melissa Reed, CPC


----------



## Debra (Aug 30, 2014)

I am not sure how many hours you are needing, but they will ask you how many hours minimum/maximum that you can work each month.  The work will be dictated by the client that they may place you with.  I only say the work may not be steady, because they may place a certain amount of coders with a particular client and if the clients volume would change, they may need to take coders off of that client (same goes if their volume goes up, they may need to add).  You may even work on more than one client if the need is there.  I only work for TCN part time, as I have another work from home job, but I have had the same client for over a year now.  There are some on my "team" that work on this particular full time and others are part time as well.


----------

